# Help! Portland, OR: Two (2) Abandoned Babies Need a New Home



## AnnieM (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello...

Before I really understood what I was doing, I evicted a pair of adult pigeons and two approx. 15-day old young chicks (I gauged this from the pictures on the site) from my attic. The adults were pecking at the airvent above my bathroom and I wasn't even sure what the noise was. I just wanted the scritching to stop...so my neighbor removed the quartet as well as six dead birds that died mysteriously. 

When he'd patched the hole in the eave and we opened the box we had pigeons in, the adults flew off and even though they returned after 2 days to the spot, they don't notice the babies are in a box on the roof one story down (I can't get to the outside of the 2nd story's roof). So I have been hand-feeding and caring for the youngsters for about 4 days. They are very cute and responsive, are eating baby formula and water mostly, but I am not able to continue caring for them (I have 2 cats and travel often). 

Can someone please help! Is there a kind soul somewhere in the Portland/Vancouver area that would like to adopt these cute and loving critters....Please!

Much thanks,
AnnieM
([email protected])


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Annie,

Try David at [email protected] .. he's a very nice fellow and might be able to help you out. Don't expect miracles .. he's a pigeon fancier with a big heart but might not be up to raising babies .. but .. he's in your area so get in touch with him. Let us know.

Terry


----------



## AnnieM (Aug 2, 2005)

*Thanks, Terry...I may have found a home for them!*

Terry:

Thanks for your referral. I think I located someone who will take care of them. I'm going to drive out there today and if the place looks like they'll be well taken care of...they'll have a new home.

If not, then I'll drop this fellow an email. I'll keep you all posted if you're interested.

Much thanks...I learned a lot here...it helped me keep these little critters alive!

AnnieM


----------

